# Flaked Barley?



## Gout (24/8/04)

what can be used in place of flaked barley, as i have never found it in the LHBS.

also will torified wheat replace Flaked Wheat?

Ben


----------



## jayse (24/8/04)

Hi ben what are you doing with the flaked barley?
You could just leave it out and use extra pale malt.
I think flaked barley does not really do that much for any brews. saying it aids in head formation and rention doesn't really mean much to a all grain brewer when the base malts etc we use will give you a damn fine dense head anyway.
Flaked darley will not add anymore body.
You could try your supermarket for it or just leave it out.

I would be happy to sub the torriefied wheat for flaked wheat but don't have any experience with flaked wheat as such.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## GOLIATH (24/8/04)

Ben,

If you need some flaked barley we can send you some.

It will have the effect of drying your beer.

Dave


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/8/04)

like any unmalted flaked/puffed adjunct it will add a bready/graininess to the final beer and adds body

Whole food or healthfood stores often stock it. Doesn't make much difference if flaked or puffed

Jovial Monk


----------



## Gout (24/8/04)

thanks guys,

I am looking at brewing a Steam beer, and the recipe i saw contained these in 200g for wheat and 400g for the flaked barley i think if i remember correct


----------



## Gulf Brewery (24/8/04)

I have used flaked barley in stouts and I think it adds a bit of smoothness to the stout. I haven't used it in any other beers though.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Jethro (24/8/04)

I tried Flaked barley in a pale ale partial mash 250 gms cant say what it added but the beer was smooth and drank weel Cheers Jethro :blink: :chug:


----------

